# Traducción de Símbolos, me ayudan?



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 1, 2010)

Saludos a todos. Espero se encuentren de lo mejor, y que sus proyectos marchen tal como desean.

Me presente en uno de los apartados del foro, sin embargo me gustaría volver a mencionar que mis conocimientos en electrónica son nulos. Ignoro totalmente el área. *Sin embargo estoy muy interesado.*

Navegando en internet encontre lo que parece un manual para crear un Sensor de movimiento. Ya saben, esos aparatos que cuando uno les pasa cercas, suena o activa algún tipo de alarma.

A continuación el Diagrama:


Con lo poco que he investiago, puedo notar que necesito:
1.- Bateria (desconozco de que tamaño)
2.  2 LDR (tengo entendido que puedo llamarles "fotoresistencias")
3.- Un Circuito Integrado Temporizador (lo enumera como 555)
4.- Un Circuito Integrado Amplificador Operacional (lo enumera como 741)
5.- Un Switch
6.- Resistencias (las menciona como R1,R2,R3, P1,P2...)

Otro Sensor, con otro diagrama distinto:






En este puedo identificar:
1.- La existnecia de 7 resistnecias
2.- Transistor PNP
3.- 2 transistores NPN (estos llevan valor?)
4.- Un temporizador 555 (es el mismo q en el diagrama anterior, cierto?)

De ahí en mas, no logro identificar el resto de los componentes. 
Tampoco se las dimensiones, tamaños o medidas de los que he mencionado. 
Si de igual manera, estoy en un error en los que creo haber logrado identificar, no duden en mencionarlo.

Pudieran ayudarme con esto? (si quieren hablarme con manzanas, peras y naranjas, no hay problema. Y también, si quieren decirme exactamente como pedirlos en la tienda, me parecería excelente; vuelvo a mencionar: Ignoro totalmente el área).

De antemano, *gracias* por su tiempo.

Nota: Vi en temas anteriores que hablaban de sensores de movimientos, pero aplicados en un robot y de mas detalles que aun me son mucho mas complicado. Por eso abrí mi propio tema, para hablar en concreto, sobre mi duda.

Saludos.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Subi de nuevo tu diagrama porque no se ve!!


----------



## @f2504 (Nov 1, 2010)

Saludos,
El diagrama se encuentra en http://www.comohacer.eu/como-crear-sensor-de-movimiento/

Edit: Deberías buscar más información, en el artículo no aparecen los valores de las resistencias utilizadas


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 1, 2010)

Listo, creo que ya debería verse la imagen.
Gracias por avisarme.


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

es todo un arco iris pero es para que reconozcas cada componente de tu circuito...
en definitiva, la lista de materiales de este circuito seria la siguiente:

*emisor y receptor infrarrojo
*temporizadro 555 (circuito integrado)
*transistores:
 - BC558
 - 2N2222
*led (puede ser rojo, verde, amarillo....)
*resistencias:
 - 1Kohm
 - 10Kohm (x3)
 - 470 ohms
 - 68 ohms
*capacitores ceramicos:
 - 100nF (nanofaradios) (x2)
*capacitores electronicos (estos tienen polaridad, cuidado cuando los conectes de respetarla)
 - 1uF (microfaradios) (x2)


y listo , armelo nomas


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 2, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 42275
> 
> es todo un arco iris pero es para que reconozcas cada componente de tu circuito...
> en definitiva, la lista de materiales de este circuito seria la siguiente:
> ...



Gracias por semejante lavor. A trabajar!


----------



## Meliklos (Nov 2, 2010)

por favro...no es nada!!!
mientras te funcione 

conta despues!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 3, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> por favro...no es nada!!!
> mientras te funcione
> 
> conta despues!



Claro, les mantendré informados.

Entre otras cosas: Es el colmo, en mi localidad hay varios talleres de electrónica; pero nadie vende lo que necesito.

Tendré que viajar a la capital. En fin, todo es parte del proyecto, cierto?


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Nov 3, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Claro, les mantendré informados.
> 
> Entre otras cosas: Es el colmo, en mi localidad hay varios talleres de electrónica; pero nadie vende lo que necesito.
> 
> Tendré que viajar a la capital. En fin, todo es parte del proyecto, cierto?


Hola,el sgte.Pdf.es elocuente y certero, en su titulo y contenido: "La Mayor Coleccion de Simbolos Electronicos Existentes en la Red" http://www.simbologia-electronica.com/archivos_graficos_electronica/simbolos.pdf


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 8, 2010)

mmm.... no habia visto este   tema... si lo hubiera visto antes te hubiera ayudado antes... ahora meli me gano.... ja ja ja


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 12, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> mmm.... no habia visto este   tema... si lo hubiera visto antes te hubiera ayudado antes... ahora meli me gano.... ja ja ja



No hay apuro Kathiii, igual y gracias.

Ammmm, creo q ya tengo la mayoría de los elementos (tuve q salir hasta la capital jeje).
Verán, le mostré el diagrama a un maestro, y me dice que en la terminal 1 puede fallar, por la existencia del capacitor.

Que opinan ustedes?
Por q debería de fallar? o Por que no?

Saludos. Buen día.


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 14, 2010)

pues... en lo personal yo nunca pongo capacitores en la terminal uno.... no se si fallaria porque nunca lo he intentado pero en mi opinion mejor si solo lo pones directo a GND.

Saludos


----------



## albertog84 (Nov 14, 2010)

en el segundo esquema tenes un fototransistor ( es uno que en el dibujo aparece con forma de transistor npn pero no tiene base) tiene forma de led de tono claro , es muy similar al diodo emisor infrarojo


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 16, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> pues... en lo personal yo nunca pongo capacitores en la terminal uno.... no se si fallaria porque nunca lo he intentado pero en mi opinion mejor si solo lo pones directo a GND.
> 
> Saludos





albertog84 dijo:


> en el segundo esquema tenes un fototransistor ( es uno que en el dibujo aparece con forma de transistor npn pero no tiene base) tiene forma de led de tono claro , es muy similar al diodo emisor infrarojo



Anotado. Ya les treparé fotos de como voy avanzando en el protoboard.
Gracias.


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 16, 2010)

ok!!!! esperamos tus fotos a ver que tal... y cualquier cosa ya sabes...


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 19, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 42275
> 
> es todo un arco iris pero es para que reconozcas cada componente de tu circuito...
> 
> ...



Y como saber el sentido correcto en el que deben ir?


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Y como saber el sentido correcto en el que deben ir?



Bueno, los capacitores tienen una franja blanca a un lado, ese es el negativo, o sea el que va a GND.






Bueno, no se si se mira la imagen, pero si la ves ahi esta la franja y tiene unas como flechitas.


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 19, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> Bueno, los capacitores tienen una franja blanca a un lado, ese es el negativo, o sea el que va a GND.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok. Físicamente si puedo interpretar cual es la terminal negativa, y cual la positiva. Tengo entendido que físicamente, en un capacitor (así como en otros elementos) si una terminal es mas corta que la otra, indica que es el negativo, cierto?

Am, mi duda es hablando de su símbolo. Por ejemplo: En el 2do diagrama, en su terminal 5, está un capacitor que después de una resistencia, va a GND. Pero lo que el diagrama no me indica  es: cual es el sentido del capacitor?.

es decir, como saber si el diagrama me dice:

A)
[Terminal 5] [Resistencia] [+ Capacitor -] [GND]

B)
[Terminal 5] [Resistencia] [- Capacitor +] [GND]

???


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

aaaaa... entonces hubieras explicado antes.... ji ji ji... en ese caso es 

A)
[Terminal 5] [Resistencia] [+ Capacitor -] [GND]


siempre va a ser asi, porque va en serie. Saludos


----------



## garzon (Nov 19, 2010)

estoy  leyendo esto  pero  no entiendo la pregunta     la podria  formular  mejor !!!

cual  es el diagrama  2 ???


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

pues...parece que el de arcoiris de meli...


----------



## garzon (Nov 19, 2010)

oye   si pero    es que  estoy mirando el diagrama  y no encuentro  el terminal  5    ????   como hablan de  la  resistencia   y el condensador pero no lo encuentro


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

yo tampoco encontre la terminal 5, en realidad en un 555 yo nunca conecto la terminal 5, asi que supuse que seria alguna de las otras despues de todo la mayoria lleva capacitores y todos van a GND, asi que practicament da lo mismo...


----------



## garzon (Nov 19, 2010)

entonces  en conclusion   no conectas el pin 5 a nada !!!


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

si!!! conecto todos menos el 5...


----------



## garzon (Nov 19, 2010)

oye mira lo que me encontre  respecto al  pin  5 si no se utiliz  se recomienda ponerle un condensador de 0.01uF


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 19, 2010)

en serio??? eso no lo sabia... pero gracias por el dato...


----------



## garzon (Nov 19, 2010)

ok estamos  aqui para aprender y  pues  me ire  a dormir


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 20, 2010)

El pin numero 5 del 555 es el terminal de control, y se usa para modificar el valor de referencia de los comparadores internos del CI, sino se usa en el circuito es recomendable conectarlo a tierra atrves de un Cap de 10nF.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 20, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> yo tampoco encontre la terminal 5, en realidad en un 555 yo nunca conecto la terminal 5, asi que supuse que seria alguna de las otras despues de todo la mayoria lleva capacitores y todos van a GND, asi que practicament da lo mismo...






garzon dijo:


> entonces  en conclusion   no conectas el pin 5 a nada !!!



Lo que sucede es que por cuestiones de javascrip, al ser insertadala imagen mediant el url, aparece a medio dibujo la leyenda "electrónica fácil"; pero si ponemos atención en hacer lo siguiente:

1.- Click derecho a la Imagen
2.- Copiar URL de Imagen
3.- Abrir otra ventana/pestaña del navegador
4.- Pegar la URL de Imagen

podremos observar la imagen en completa plenitud, y apreciar la famosa terminal 5.



pipa09 dijo:


> El pin numero 5 del 555 es el terminal de control, y se usa para modificar el valor de referencia de los comparadores internos del CI, sino se usa en el circuito es recomendable conectarlo a tierra atrves de un Cap de 10nF.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Anotado. 

Seguimos en contacto.


----------



## Kathiiii (Nov 20, 2010)

oooohhhh...!!! ya vi la imagen.... pero de todos modos el capacitor va como ya te habia dicho....


----------



## garzon (Nov 20, 2010)

yo no pude ver la imagen  pq  le doy  click derecho y no me aparece  el url !!!!!  como es  quiero ver el diagrama


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 20, 2010)

Kathiiii dijo:


> oooohhhh...!!! ya vi la imagen.... pero de todos modos el capacitor va como ya te habia dicho....



Anotado Kathi, gracias!...



garzon dijo:


> yo no pude ver la imagen  pq  le doy  click derecho y no me aparece  el url !!!!!  como es  quiero ver el diagrama



Quiza sea por cuestiones del navegador que uses. 
Si usas Google Chrome (1000% recomendado por su servidor... yo) es tan sencillo como los pasos descritos anteriormente.

En caso de usar internet explorer o firefox sería:
1.- Click derecho
2.- Propiedades
3.- Y ya busca uno en la venta que se abra posteriormente la parte de "URL".


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aca les dejo las dos imagenes que hay en este Tema, 

Saludos!!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 22, 2010)

Anotado Pipa09, gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

th3k1ck4ss dijo:


> Anotado Pipa09, gracias.


 

De nada!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 23, 2010)

Hola a Todos. Espero se encuentren perfectamente bien, *espero esten contentos* y satisfechos con lo que han logrado hasta ahora.

Desde hace poco que entre a esto de la electrónica, algo que me llamó mucho la atención es
*"¿De donde mas puedo sacar electricidad?"*​Buscando, me entere que mi pregunta es parte de lo que cientificamente se le conoce como:
*"Fuentes de Energía Alternativas"*​
Hasta ahora, me interesa el asunto de los aerogeneradores; e investigando en un proyecto que vaga por la red, leí la palabra "controlador de carga", y junto con esta, el siguiente diagrama:





URL de la Imagen

No les mentiré: Aun no me queda muy en claro "que es" o "para que sirve" un* controlador de carga*. Pero eso es otra historia que ya me encargaré de investigar. 

Lo que me interesa por el momento, es ponerme a armarlo.

Como habrán notado, en la esquina inferior izquierda de la imagen viene la lista de componentes. Sin embargo, no siempre es así como debemos de ir a pedirlos a la tienda.

Con la ayuda que recibí de ustedes en el diagrama anterior, ya me he relacionado un poquito mas con un par de símbolos. A continuación la *lista de elementos* que alcanzo a detectar:

1.- Capacitor Electrolitico 10uF (x2)
2.- Resistencia	3.3K	(x4)
3.- Resistencia	10K	(x3)
4.- Resistencia	100K	(x1)
5.- Resistencia	560	(x2)
6.- Resistencia	1K	(x1)
7.- Diodo 1N4007	 (x1)
8.- Relé SPDT	40 Amp	(x1)
9.- MOSFET IRF540	
10.- Botón Siempre Abierto (x2)
11.- Regulador de Voltaje LM7808, Positivo de 8V (x1) 
12.- Amp-Op Dual LM1458 (x1)
13.- Compuerta NOR 4001 (x1)
14.- Led Amarillo
15.- Led Verde
16.- Diodo
17.- Fusibles
18.- Diodo 1n4007

Una pregunta, en componentes como el 11 y 12, es necesario mencionar el "*LM*"? o basta con decir "Regulador de Voltaje 7808?

Y en el componente 16, 17, llevan valores?

Observaciones, sugerencias, comentarios, quejas.
Si notan por ahí que no he mencionado algo que debería, por favor diganmelo.
Inclusive si me quieren preguntar, cuestionarme, interrogarme, o no se...

*Agradecido, y en la mejor de las disposiciones.*

Un abrazo y estamos en contacto.


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Generalmente  con decirle "dame un 1458" Y "dame un 7808 o bien un regulador de 8V" ya es suficiente.

En el caso de los diodos, se clasifican pot tipo de diodos, corriente que soporta y tension de pico inversa!

Con respecto  a los fusibles, vienen por corriente que soportan!


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Nov 23, 2010)

*componentes n° 11 y 12*

-El 11 es un regulador de tension, y como su nombre lo indica, reducen o amplian una tension de entrada... Comunmente se utilizan reguladores de magnitud postitiva (de la serie 78*XX*) y entre los mas usados son: 7805 (5V), 7808 (8V), 7809 (9V) y asi sucesivamente...

-El 12 es un Amplificador Operacional (A.O.), cuya funcion es ampliar una señal concorde a la "ganancia" con que eleva la tension.

*componentes n° 16 y 17*

-El 16 es un diodo rectificador, cuya mision es "rectificar" una señal alterna y pasarla a continua (bueno, casi continua). El mas usado y comun, son los de la serie 1N4001-07 (conste, que estos solo soportan 1A)

-El 17 es un fusible que contiene un pequeño hilo en su interior (este material soporta una cierta corriente, es decir, si el fusible es de 1A, al sobrepasar esta cantidad el hilo se rompe, y asi corta el circuito y lo protege)

saludos y que les valla bien!!!


----------



## th3k1ck4ss (Nov 26, 2010)

KaedusElectroRaik dijo:


> *componentes n° 11 y 12*
> 
> -El 11 es un regulador de tension, y como su nombre lo indica, reducen o amplian una tension de entrada... Comunmente se utilizan reguladores de magnitud postitiva (de la serie 78*XX*) y entre los mas usados son: 7805 (5V), 7808 (8V), 7809 (9V) y asi sucesivamente...
> 
> ...



Anotado Kaedus, gracias.


----------

